
"After Content Marketing" -- on the future of this racket... - chrbutler
http://www.newfangled.com/the_future_of_content_marketing
======
lifeisstillgood
A great overview of a subject cloaked in FUD - and a clear eyed and cynical
view of the motivations and intentions of all our walled garden social sites.

Plenty of food for thought here

Edit: it treats content as some amorphous entertainment. Content that
_teaches_ will have more value because it gives you extra capability. So I
would go for the teaching style more than any text with the right keywords.

~~~
chrbutler
Thanks! Wasn't necessarily trying to drum up controversy, but I do think that
the industry at large needs a little bit of a clearing of the air as far as
this subject is concerned...

~~~
lifeisstillgood
Have not listened to the podcast but I like trend extrapolation as a device
for thinking around subjects - it's my own catnip.

I am not sure I fully followed the last argument - it seemed that Seth Godin
et al have pulled up the ladder behind them on books and are now going to do
it on conferences.?

If I expand your music analogy, then it seems the age of superstars is over -
too many channels too much diversity for everyone to want to buy the next
Beatles record. But the same must come to pass for celebrity content-makers?

I watch people presenting at PyCon, some have influenced me to write new
projects, change my testing, but none got rich off it.

We shall need our own personal filters - but instead of automating that wont
we choose editors who recommend our choices - conferences being a very good
proxy for just that?

Sorry it's a bit late here - rambling a bit

